# Immigrants: Whose Problem?



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Is this a UK or Cyprus problem to deal with:

140 migrants land at UK base in Cyprus

I would guess that if they leave the base it would be an illegal entry into Cyprus

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Is this a UK or Cyprus problem to deal with:
> 
> 140 migrants land at UK base in Cyprus
> 
> ...


It has to be a UK responsibility, as the area they landed in is UK Sovereign territory.

However, the U.K. needs to be very careful indeed how they handle this if they are to prevent a new favourite entry point...


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Note this extract from Reuters Canada (my emphasis):

"The status of migrant arrivals on the British bases was not immediately clear. *The British bases still host a very small number of Iraqi Kurds who landed on a ramshackle fishing boat in 1998, and who are effectively stateless.*"


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

What a can of worms this is.

If it's an illegal entry into Cyprus and the Cyprus Government refuse entry they can only leave via the base under UK jurisdiction.

Would the UK have the right to return them to their own country?

Does entering the Sovereign Territory mean they could acquire EU rights of freedom of movement or is this territory a special case?

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

This is truly a can of worms. The SBAs have no formal connection to the FCO in London nor the British High Commission in Nicosia. It reports directly to the MoD in London. It is also worthy of note that under the 1960 agreement, the U.K. Agreed:

Not to develop the Sovereign Base Areas for other than military purposes.

Not to set up and administer "colonies".

Not to create customs posts or other frontier barriers between the Sovereign Base Areas and the Republic.

Not to set up or permit the establishment of civilian commercial or industrial enterprises except insofar as these are connected with military requirements, and not otherwise to impair the economic commercial or industrial unity and life of the Island.

Not to establish commercial or civilian seaports or airports.

*Not to allow new settlement of people in the Sovereign Base Areas other than for temporary purposes.*


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

So unless the UK and Cyprus governments have some kind of exception agreement the Iraqi Kurds that have been there since 1998 will put the UK in breach of the agreement.

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Technically, yes.

In 1974, Turkish Cypriot refugees were held in a tented camp in Happy Valley. In 1975, they were flown out by the RAF *via Turkey* to the TRNC.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

From the BBC:

_A number of Iraqi Kurds landed at RAF Akrotiri in 1998 and still live in a second British base on Cyprus, Dhekelia, in former military accommodation.
They have tried to apply for asylum in the UK, but have been repeatedly turned down by the government._

Why have they not been returned to Iraq? Wasn't establishing a safe Iraq Blair's intention? (Explanation for certain members: that's sarcasm!) Are they working or paying their way? 

The whole situation is looking even more absurd.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> From the BBC:
> 
> _A number of Iraqi Kurds landed at RAF Akrotiri in 1998 and still live in a second British base on Cyprus, Dhekelia, in former military accommodation.
> They have tried to apply for asylum in the UK, but have been repeatedly turned down by the government._
> ...


Thanks for the explanation about sarcasm Pete, I agree they should be sent back, at least before. Now it is considered unsafe again


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Have a look at this link (Latest US news, world news, sports and opinion from the Guardian | theguardian.com | The Guardian › World › Refugees) it makes very interesting reading ref British base Dhekelia.
Its a good read folks.

Cheers


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> Have a look at this link (Latest US news, world news, sports and opinion from the Guardian | theguardian.com | The Guardian › World › Refugees) it makes very interesting reading ref British base Dhekelia.
> Its a good read folks.
> 
> Cheers


'We're in limbo': the families marooned at a British military base for 16 years | World news | The Guardian


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> 'We're in limbo': the families marooned at a British military base for 16 years | World news | The Guardian





PeteandSylv said:


> From the BBC:
> 
> Why have they not been returned to Iraq? Wasn't establishing a safe Iraq Blair's intention? (Explanation for certain members: that's sarcasm!) Are they working or paying their way?
> 
> Pete


It looks like the link given by Anders answers the questions posed by Pete.

Many are not working - they are being given welfare payments of €70 per adult and €30 per child per week. They are also due to be deported "to their country of origin or a country of their choice" (which will have them) by the end of Jan 16.

The article also asserts that:

_Before Cyprus joined the EU in 2004, it signed a memorandum of understanding with Britain to take responsibility for any asylum seekers who might enter the SBAs through Cypriot territory. The boat people preceded the memorandum, but in 2005 the SBAs reached a verbal agreement with the Cypriot authorities that recognised refugees should be allowed to live and work in Cyprus and use its schools and hospitals._

This, presumably is the future for the current Syrian refugees as they will have passed Cypriot territorial waters to reach the Akrotiri shoreline.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> It looks like the link given by Anders answers the questions posed by Pete.
> 
> Many are not working - they are being given welfare payments of €70 per adult and €30 per child per week. They are also due to be deported "to their country of origin or a country of their choice" (which will have them) by the end of Jan 16.
> 
> ...


Interesting if this VERBAL agreement is remembered now, and why it was not put on paper


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Interesting if this VERBAL agreement is remembered now, and why it was not put on paper


"Britannia waives the rules,”


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> "Britannia waives the rules,”


Fortunately that is a long gone dream, but very real for many :noidea:


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Verb--->noun there fella.

More English wordplay humour 

EDIT : actually, I'm assuming you missed the joke, but it's possible you didn't, and fired off a real subtle zinger there!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

So who's going to have the last word in this thread? I'll give good odds on ...


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Me me me me me


Cheers


----------

